# Rubicon transmission flashing



## Brown (Oct 20, 2014)

I've got an 03 rubicon that just keeps flashing "--" doesn't matter what you do. I've tried turning the key off holding the shift buttons turning on all of that and it just keeps flashing non stop. I let my little sister ride it about 2 months ago and it's been doing it ever since. It won't change from esp d1d2 it just keeps flashing it will pull forward but acts like its in high gear and real doggy and if you put it in reverse it acts like it's missing and wants to die won't hardly pull itself on flat ground. Any help would be awesome. Thank you


----------



## dre2014 (Feb 13, 2015)

i just had this problem. did you try retrieving the codes? if it blinks 6 times it will suggest your angle sensor. I changed mine and did the initializing procedure and it went to working fine again, except esp but im not sure if this is another issue because i bought this bike in non working condition.check out my thread and see if it'll help you. check voltage in going into your angle sensor( blue/green wire and yellow/red wire, should get 4.7v-5.3v. To check your angle sensor remove it from the crankcase being sure not to let any contaniments inside. and check resistance on the blue/green wire and the yellow blue wire and turn the angle sensor shaft with a screw driver. If the ressitance doesnt move smoothly from 0 ohms -1.6-2.4 kilo ohms then it would be bad.  2002 honda wont drive or reverse - MudInMyBlood Forums


----------

